# Il Siviglia ha vinto l'Europa League 2019/2020



## admin (21 Agosto 2020)

Grazie alla vittoria per 3-2 contro l'Inter, il Siviglia ha vinto l'Europa League 2019/2020. Incredibile il palmares degli spagnoli nella competizione, 6 vittorie su 6 finali, in 10 anni.

Per l'Inter, zero titoli.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2020)

*Godiamo tutti insieme!

*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2020)

Spiace


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Agosto 2020)

Abbiamo salvato l'annata anche quest'anno


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2020)

Mamma mia che abbiamo creato. Gufate spaventose!

Vamos!


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

E' anche un po' nostra, ora voglio vedere Sugo con la coppa!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Questo feeling del Siviglia con la Coppa UEFA è incredibile, non partono mai come favoriti indicati

Nemmeno il Milan dei tempi migliori aveva un feeling del genere con la Coppa dei campioni


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2020)

Non mi sarei sorpreso di una vittoria dell'Inter, ma nemmeno del Siviglia. Era l'unica squadra che poteva battere questa Inter, hanno esperienza a disputare finali europee mentre i nerazzurri non ne giocavano una da dieci anni dove vinse contro il Bayern in Champions. In ogni caso, non esulterei più di tanto visto che prenderanno Messi, quindi da questa sconfitta possono comunque ripartire alla grande. In sintesi, stasera godo ma il futuro loro lo vedo molto roseo.


----------



## Baba (21 Agosto 2020)

Le melme erano convinte di portarla a casa e invece?! E invece l’hanno presa nel cu*o!!!!! Godooo!!!


----------



## chicagousait (21 Agosto 2020)

Non potevano mai vincere con uno juventino in panchina. È impossibile


----------



## Solo (21 Agosto 2020)

Alzala Sugo, alzala!!


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Riposto anche qua, alzala Sugo alzala


----------



## __king george__ (21 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie alla vittoria per 3-2 contro l'Inter, il Siviglia ha vinto l'Europa League 2019/2020. Incredibile il palmares degli spagnoli nella competizione, 6 vittorie su 6 finali, in 10 anni.
> 
> Per l'Inter, zero titoli.



il siviglia ha trovato la sua dimensione e li vince sempre ahahaha

vero che una champions vale 5 europa league ma 6 in 10 anni è comunque tantissima roba


----------



## ilgallinaccio (21 Agosto 2020)

Godo come un caimano in calore.
Ci credevano e l'hanno presa in quel posto, con venti minuti finali da⁰ vergognarsi.
Intanto si gode e si stappa!


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Comunque gol da Cigno di Lukaku, bellissimo, che rovesciata.
80 mln zeru tituli.


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Agosto 2020)

Sono riusciti a vincere con quel cadavere di suso in campo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Agosto 2020)

Sugo campione 
Che bello vedere quei cani di Gonde e Sbarella sbroccare completamente


----------



## chicagousait (21 Agosto 2020)

A Bergomi hanno ucciso la famiglia fino ai cugini di quarto grado


----------



## Lambro (21 Agosto 2020)

Grazie Conte, sei unico.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2020)

Lukaku ha eguagliato Ronaldo il fenomeno, ma senza coppa in mano  . Anzi, lo ha superato visto il gol in più, ma nella porta sbagliata  .


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2020)

Gufata clamorosa. Bene così. Oddio, mi sono stancato.


----------



## Pivellino (21 Agosto 2020)

LuGattu sul terzo gol del Siviglia magnifico


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Agosto 2020)

Ero sicuro l'inter la vincesse. Mi sto ricredendo su Conte, non puoi perdere la finale contro il Siviglia dai. Questa poteva essere la partita della svolta per lui in ambito europeo, invece mi sa che segnerà la sua svolta in negativo. Insopportabile poi l'atteggiamento rabbioso fin dai primi minuti di partita


----------



## First93 (21 Agosto 2020)

Gli interisti vicino casa mia urlavano come dei pazzi al gol di Lukaku e di Godin, adesso vanno a casa senza dire niente.

A casa melme, vedervi tristi è sempre fantastico.


----------



## sion (21 Agosto 2020)

Grande goduria


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Sono riusciti a vincere con quel cadavere di suso in campo...



Rende la coppa ancora più bella.
Hanno investito montagne di milionazzi per non vincere nemmeno questa coppetta senza pubblico.


----------



## Pit96 (21 Agosto 2020)

Non l'ho vista. 
Si rimpiange ancora Suso? 

Un peccato comunque che non abbia vinto un'italiana


----------



## davidelynch (21 Agosto 2020)

Come si gode ragazzi come si gode.....ciao melme


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

A quanto è quotato lo sbrocco totale di gonde nell'intervista?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che abbiamo creato. Gufate spaventose!
> 
> Vamos!



Altissimi livelli stasera ahahahahah


----------



## Route66 (21 Agosto 2020)

Sono sinceramente molto dispiaciuto.......


----------



## Goro (21 Agosto 2020)

Avevano già la coppa in mano prima dell'inizio, i presuntuosi


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2020)

Il Siviglia in questa competizione è illegale. 
Si gode.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Spendere centinaia di milioni di paperdollari per poi perdere contro Ocampos, Franco Vasquez, lo scarto Banega, gli scarti di Real e Barca Regulion e Munir e soprattutto contro il fenomeno Sugo. #Anala


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2020)

Ma quanto godo. Come un maiale. A letto parruccone maledetto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Agosto 2020)

Un estintore per il culo di Gonde, per favore.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2020)

Conte in europa ci fa godere parecchio. Con la Juve prima e con l'Inter poi quante soddisfazioni  .


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2020)

Bergomi attiva il mutismo selettivo. Dategli un bicchiere di acqua e zucchero...


----------



## ilgallinaccio (21 Agosto 2020)

Ma dove è la garra charrua?????non l'ha ripresa nessuno, melme!!!!


----------



## smallball (21 Agosto 2020)

Una beffa storica...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Agosto 2020)

Scusate è quì che si gode?


----------



## Solo (21 Agosto 2020)

Gonde e Beppone hanno portato la mentalità gobba ad Appiano. Finale di coppa europea? Allora si perde.


----------



## mil77 (21 Agosto 2020)

Goooodooooo


----------



## chicagousait (21 Agosto 2020)

Ma la faccia di Bergomi e Adani è pura goduria


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bergomi attiva il mutismo selettivo. Dategli un bicchiere di acqua e zucchero...



Adani e Trevisani riescono a trattenere le lacrime in diretta Tv?


----------



## hiei87 (21 Agosto 2020)

L'Europa League è quella competizione in cui si affrontano 48 squadre, vanno in campo 11 giocatori per parte, 90 minuti, più eventuali supplementari e rigori, e alla fine vince il Siviglia.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Adani, la garra charrua mettila nel c.. cit.


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bergomi attiva il mutismo selettivo. Dategli un bicchiere di acqua e zucchero...



Ad Adani è bastato il gol di garra charruaaaaaah Godin Il Pharaohhhhhhoneee, lo vedo più calmo, ci camperà altri 5 anni calcistici.


----------



## IDRIVE (21 Agosto 2020)

Dopo lo scandalo di calciopoli che gli ha apparecchiato la tavola, hanno avuto la possibilità di vincere nuovamente un torneo falsato (troppo particolare la formula post-covid) tra l'altro dopo aver incontrato le avversarie più deboli. Invece nisba! Godo come un ***** definito tale anche da un gruppo di pornodivi (non so se ho reso).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2020)

LOL l'account twitter della Juve che fa i complimenti al Siviglia per la vittoria.


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Agosto 2020)

Suso uno di noiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Mika (21 Agosto 2020)

Come hanno fatto a perderla...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2020)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Dopo lo scandalo di calciopoli che gli ha apparecchiato la tavola, hanno avuto la possibilità di vincere nuovamente un torneo falsato (troppo particolare la formula post-covid) tra l'altro dopo aver incontrato le avversarie più deboli. Invece nisba! Godo come un ***** definito tale anche da un gruppo di pornodivi (non so se ho reso).


Da segnalare anche l'arbitraggio vergognoso della champions 2010 che li ha fatti vincere.


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Dopo lo scandalo di calciopoli che gli ha apparecchiato la tavola, hanno avuto la possibilità di vincere nuovamente un torneo falsato (troppo particolare la formula post-covid) tra l'altro dopo aver incontrato le avversarie più deboli. Invece nisba! Godo come un ***** definito tale anche da un gruppo di pornodivi (non so se ho reso).



Verissimo, sfide secche invece del classico andata-ritorno, senza pubblico, campetto praticamente ma trofeo in più che invece possono mettersi ben dentro l'alveolo. L'anno prossimo non sarà così.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Agosto 2020)

Suso ha vinto il derby


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Agosto 2020)

Divertentissima gara con il vicino ad esultare più forte, io ai gol del Siviglia lui a quelli delle Melme

Dal 75' in poi ho sentito soltanto bestemmie però


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Perché Bettino Craxi è sul palco?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2020)

Bravi i gobbi una volta tanto


----------



## Kayl (21 Agosto 2020)

oggi ho risposto a mio fratello su chi avrebbe vinto “a livello di giocatori l’Inter, ma in panchina c’è Conte”. Conte è uno dei peggiori a leggere la partita in corso (Allegri, che non è una cima, se lo fuma in questo aspetto), e di nuovo Eriksen all’80simo con un gol sotto.


----------



## Mika (21 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Godiamo tutti insieme!
> 
> *



Admin, si contenga... deve dare l'esempio di sportività e di fratellanza... 

Vorrei vedere questo forum se alzassimo l'ottava...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2020)

Per una volta, Suso torna a essermi simpatico comunque.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Agosto 2020)

Almeno i giocatori festeggiano senza museruola


----------



## sipno (21 Agosto 2020)

Alzarla susinoooooo te la meriti!


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Ahahah pazza Inter amala, rubentini e bbilanisti sul divano, noi in finale, bene Lukako gol, già finita faciAmo ‘cademia. Nooooo De jong doppietta, vabbè dueadue ora li sfaltiamo. Ecco Lukako nooooma che faiiiiii, noooo, l’abiaMo presa in culo un’altra volta, andiamo a casa.


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Agosto 2020)

Con gol in rovesciata è proprio un tocco di classe ahahhahahah


----------



## Djerry (21 Agosto 2020)

Suso, dall'alto della sua statura inarrivabile, è riuscito pure a piazzarsi in quarta fila nel momento della consegna della coppa.

Ovviamente non pervenuto, non decisivo e non immortalato in qualsiasi immagine, non si smentisce fino all'ultimo momento


----------



## enigmistic02 (21 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie alla vittoria per 3-2 contro l'Inter, il Siviglia ha vinto l'Europa League 2019/2020. Incredibile il palmares degli spagnoli nella competizione, 6 vittorie su 6 finali, in 10 anni.
> 
> Per l'Inter, zero titoli.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Agosto 2020)

Ma Bergomi ha avuto un abbassamento di voce?


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (21 Agosto 2020)

spiace per quelli che in questo forum preferivano vincesse l'inter che il siviglia.


----------



## sipno (21 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Suso, dall'alto della sua statura inarrivabile, è riuscito pure a piazzarsi in quarta fila nel momento della consegna della coppa.
> 
> Ovviamente non pervenuto, non decisivo e non immortalato in qualsiasi immagine, non si smentisce fino all'ultimo momento



Certo certo... intanto sono li grazie ad un suo gol.


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Agosto 2020)

Io ancora non mi capacito di tutta la stima che Conte gode anche tra i nostri tifosi.
Un Siviglia formato da scarti, vince contro una formazione che tiene in panchina eriksen e Sanchez.


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Suso, dall'alto della sua statura inarrivabile, è riuscito pure a piazzarsi in quarta fila nel momento della consegna della coppa.
> 
> Ovviamente non pervenuto, non decisivo e non immortalato in qualsiasi immagine, non si smentisce fino all'ultimo momento



Stava cercando di prendersi una zolla della sua mattonella preferita da conservare e tramandare ai posteri... capiscilo.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Alzarla susinoooooo te la meriti!



E basta. Hai fatto 3 commenti, tutti e 3 a difesa di Suso. Ma riprendiamoci anche Montolivo e Biglia, dai.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Suso, dall'alto della sua statura inarrivabile, è riuscito pure a piazzarsi in quarta fila nel momento della consegna della coppa.
> 
> Ovviamente non pervenuto, non decisivo e non immortalato in qualsiasi immagine, non si smentisce fino all'ultimo momento



Non hanno organizzato la premiazione sulla mattonella e si sente spaesato...


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Certo certo... intanto sono li grazie ad un suo gol.



tu sei un genio. Non saprei come altro definirti. Un genio. Grande.


----------



## sipno (21 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E basta. Hai fatto 3 commenti, tutti e 3 a difesa di Suso. Ma riprendiamoci anche Montolivo e Biglia, dai.



È vietato?


----------



## Djici (21 Agosto 2020)

Lukaku non è nemmeno andato alla premiazione.
Godo!


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Agosto 2020)

Godo!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2020)

Comunque Lukaku determinante.


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Agosto 2020)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io ancora non mi capacito di tutta la stima che Conte gode anche tra i nostri tifosi.
> Un Siviglia formato da scarti, vince contro una formazione che tiene in panchina eriksen e Sanchez.



Questi giocavano con ocampos e sugo...
Ed il loro miglior giocatore era stato scartato dai cugini che avevano preferito joao mario!!! Banega vale 20000 volte di più!!


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> È vietato?



No.

E' vietato fartelo osservare?


----------



## Djerry (21 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Certo certo... intanto sono li grazie ad un suo gol.



Tanto più allora mettiti almeno in seconda fila, fatti spazio!

Invece niente, aveva davanti pure magazziniere, badante di Banega e terapeuta di Lopetegui.


----------



## Goro (21 Agosto 2020)

Erano tutti pronti al trionfo della grande Inter, mille titoli di grandezza, mille elogi ai giocatori, valore decuplicati e invece l'avanzata cinese si ferma anche quest'anno 

La classe di mettere Eriksen e Sanchez all'80° 

Lukaku che prima dell'autogol spreca il gol davanti al portiere


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2020)

Lo studio di TV8 con AdAni Trevisani e Bergomi uahahahahahah

Adesso speriamo che si sfasci l'ambiente


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo studio di TV8 con AdAni Trevisani e Bergomi uahahahahahah
> 
> Adesso speriamo che si sfasci l'ambiente



È colpa del covid. Conte virale.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Agosto 2020)

Conte ha sbagliato sul 2 a 2 a non fare prima i cambi. Erano sulle gambe.

Lukaku per me è un grande bomber, ma stasera si è mangiato sul 2 a 2 il match point e in più ha fatto quella assurda deviazione. Voto 2 al gigante belga. 

Godo comunque per quei suini dell'Inter.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E basta. Hai fatto 3 commenti, tutti e 3 a difesa di Suso. Ma riprendiamoci anche Montolivo e Biglia, dai.



troll senza fine


----------



## pazzomania (21 Agosto 2020)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io ancora non mi capacito di tutta la stima che Conte gode anche tra i nostri tifosi.
> Un Siviglia formato da scarti, vince contro una formazione che tiene in panchina eriksen e Sanchez.



Conte è bravo, ma si fa il solito errore di mitizzare l' allenatore di turno oltre modo come se andasse lui in campo e facesse gol o fermasse gli avversari.

Buffon, Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini, Pirlo, Vidal, Pogba, Marchisio.
Loro hanno creato Conte, non il contrario.

Ripeto, Conte è comunque, secondo me, molto bravo nel suo lavoro, già per la chiara passione che ci mette, per me fa di lui un grande nel suo campo oltre ai risultati che ha CONTRIBUITO a far raggiungere dalle sue squadre


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2020)

Si sono svegliati pure i ratti bianconeri dalle fogne. Erano spariti e devo dire che si stava divinamente senza di loro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2020)

Vedere adani tutto mogio fa godere assai


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Godiamo tutti insieme!
> 
> *



Hanno un futuro super roseo se non si sfasciano
Però 
Quest'anno pur con grandi potenzialità hanno fatto la fine dell'Inter di Moratti (pre-Calciopoli)

Valanga di punti buttati in campionato e l'ironia di finire a - 1

Qualificazione nel girone di Champions buttata e l'ironia dell'umiliazione dalla primavera del farsa

Finale di EL era in cassaforte dopo 3' poi persa con autorete dell'uomo simbolo 

Un anno di rimpianti. Un anno da INTER 

P. S. ovviamente da domani meglio tornare a pensare a noi perché quel derby di ritorno mi girano ancora le scatole


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Conte è bravo, ma si fa il solito errore di mitizzare l' allenatore di turno oltre modo come se andasse lui in campo e facesse gol o fermasse gli avversari.
> 
> Buffon, Barzagli, Bonucci, Chiellini, Pirlo, Vidal, Pogba, Marchisio.
> Loro hanno creato Conte, non il contrario.
> ...



dei fenomeni che infatti han vinto solo in italia...


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Agosto 2020)

oggi sul lavoro sentivo alcuni colleghi parlare di supercoppa europea e di dove andare a festeggiare nel post partita. 

e niente, si gode anche stasera.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Un uomo distrutto.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## sipno (21 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No.
> 
> E' vietato fartelo osservare?



Diciamo che tu vai in ot facendolo e crei flame. Io rimango in tema.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Hanno un futuro super roseo se non si sfasciano
> Però
> Quest'anno pur con grandi potenzialità hanno fatto la fine dell'Inter di Moratti (pre-Calciopoli)
> 
> ...



Le finali vanno vinte. Non capitano sempre. Sono davanti a noi ma ancora, per fortuna, a mani vuote. Ora rimbocchiamoci le maniche però, non voglio gufare a vita.


----------



## sipno (21 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Tanto più allora mettiti almeno in seconda fila, fatti spazio!
> 
> Invece niente, aveva davanti pure magazziniere, badante di Banega e terapeuta di Lopetegui.



È sempre stato un ragazzo umile


----------



## pazzomania (21 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dei fenomeni che infatti han vinto solo in italia...



Le finali di champions le hanno fatte dai, non facciamo i soliti rosiconi.

Partono tra i favoriti della CL da 6/7 anni.


----------



## Black (21 Agosto 2020)

dispiace per l'Inter, dispiace per l'Italia, dispiace per Conte... no non ce la faccio a restare serio... ahahahahah che goduria


----------



## sipno (21 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> troll senza fine



Ma perché? A me è sempre stato simpatico.
Non ho mai tollerato l'odio nei suoi confronti.
Ora ha vinto una finale e ha segnato in semi.
Sono contento per lui e per la sua rivincita


Perche mi dai del troll?

La vogliamo finire con sta cosa?


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Agosto 2020)

Conte via, INCAPACE a leggere le partite in corsa
Via anche la spina dorsale PERDENTE (Citofono Handanovic, D'Ambrosio, Gagliardini e sopratutto BROZOVIC)


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo studio di TV8 con AdAni Trevisani e Bergomi uahahahahahah
> 
> Adesso speriamo che si sfasci l'ambiente


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Agosto 2020)

Conte che dice? Ho dovuto spegnere lA tv.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2020)

Ricordo peraltro che la tifoseria del Milan è gemellata con quella sivigliana. Si gode a mille. Ole’!


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Agosto 2020)

Eccolo


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Agosto 2020)

Partita che dimostra che in una gara secca la QUALITA' vince sempre, Banega gioca da fermo ma domina il centrocampo


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Eccolo




Alzala Sugo, alzala


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>





godo male. 

adesso devo recuperarmi le facce di quelli di telelombardia.


----------



## sipno (21 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Eccolo



Ma il tizio dietro che si tocca il pacco? Sembra essere eccitato Lol


----------



## Prealpi (21 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Eccolo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Eccolo



è più alta la coppa ahah


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Agosto 2020)

Gagliardini uno di noi Un vero fuoriclasse. Che partita!! Sempre in ritardo nelle marcature. Poi Banega che grande! Conte, si io sono piccolo pero tu sei calvo.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Agosto 2020)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Partita che dimostra che in una gara secca la QUALITA' vince sempre, Banega gioca da fermo ma domina il centrocampo



Dovete risolvere l'equivoco Eriksen. Conte è un grande allenatore, ma troppo integralista su certe cose. Come si fa a non far giocare Eriksen? 
Pure Perisic l'ha dato via perchè non era adatto al suo 5-3-2, e domenica si gioca la finale di Champions. 
Eriksen sarebbe titolare fisso in tutte le squadre del mondo.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Conte via, INCAPACE a leggere le partite in corsa
> Via anche la spina dorsale PERDENTE (Citofono Handanovic, D'Ambrosio, Gagliardini e sopratutto BROZOVIC)



Anzitutto complimenti per la presenza, non è da tutti.

Più che sbagliare a leggere le partite mi chiedo come si faccia a preferire Gagliardini a Eriksen, ancora non me lo spiego. Poi Skriniar accantonato..mah. Su D’Ambrosio non ci sono parole. Mi pare che Conte continui con i suoi feticci come faceva con Giaccherini. Un suo grande limite.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma perché? A me è sempre stato simpatico.
> Non ho mai tollerato l'odio nei suoi confronti.
> Ora ha vinto una finale e ha segnato in semi.
> Sono contento per lui e per la sua rivincita
> ...



Tutto sommato te la cerchi. Sai che Suso tra i milanisti è ancora una ferita aperta, per non dire una piaga, e dopo una serata del genere te ne vieni fuori con gli striscioni pro suso ? O sei un troll ,o sei un bastian contrario nato o hai l'empatia di un criceto.


----------



## el_gaucho (21 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie alla vittoria per 3-2 contro l'Inter, il Siviglia ha vinto l'Europa League 2019/2020. Incredibile il palmares degli spagnoli nella competizione, 6 vittorie su 6 finali, in 10 anni.
> 
> Per l'Inter, zero titoli.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2020)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Partita che dimostra che in una gara secca la QUALITA' vince sempre, Banega gioca da fermo ma domina il centrocampo



Il problema è che Eriksen è l’emblema della qualità, però non gioca mai dall’inizio perché non è il prototipo di centrocampista/mezza punta che piace a Conte.


----------



## davoreb (21 Agosto 2020)

Comunque l'Inter ha giocato una partita indegna.

L'anno prossimo ci si potrebbe provare per sta coppa, il livello è bassissimo.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che abbiamo creato. Gufate spaventose!
> 
> Vamos!




#teamgufo


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Certo certo... intanto sono li grazie ad un suo gol.



Ma si può sapere che hai da rosicare sempre? Ma fatti 2 risate per dio


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



Adani con gli occhi lucidi, sto male ahahahaha


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2020)

Conte parla già da ex.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Agosto 2020)

Ragazzi conte è andato. 
Parla al passato.


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2020)

Conte mi sa che saluta, palese.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Conte mi sa che saluta, palese.



Che ha detto?


----------



## 7vinte (21 Agosto 2020)

Ahahahahaha grandi ragazzi, ho letto cose 
Grazie Siviglia. Conte mi sa che lo mandano, parole d'addio


----------



## sipno (21 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tutto sommato te la cerchi. Sai che Suso tra i milanisti è ancora una ferita aperta, per non dire una piaga, e dopo una serata del genere te ne vieni fuori con gli striscioni pro suso ? O sei un troll ,o sei un bastian contrario nato o hai l'empatia di un criceto.



Sai che mi frega dei tifosi.
A me fa tenerezza per tutte le critiche e sono contento per lui.
Forse rosicare meno vi farebbe vivere un po' meglio.

Ora esigo che la finale col darmi del troll perché non lo sono.

Finiamola qui.

Per sta cosa ogni volta vengo ripreso dall'admin, ma di certo non me ne sto a subire i vostri insulti.

Finiamola grazie


----------



## Hellscream (21 Agosto 2020)

Ha ringraziato per l'opportunità non una ma tre volte...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Agosto 2020)

Conte parte confusionario nell’intervista.. con banalità.. poi si accende e PALESEMENTE, parla da uomo che vuole essere esonerato. Non gli fa davvero onore.. ometto piccolo piccolo...


----------



## pazzomania (22 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma perché? A me è sempre stato simpatico.
> Non ho mai tollerato l'odio nei suoi confronti.
> Ora ha vinto una finale e ha segnato in semi.
> Sono contento per lui e per la sua rivincita
> ...





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tutto sommato te la cerchi. Sai che Suso tra i milanisti è ancora una ferita aperta, per non dire una piaga, e dopo una serata del genere te ne vieni fuori con gli striscioni pro suso ? O sei un troll ,o sei un bastian contrario nato o hai l'empatia di un criceto.



Sipno è spesso provocatorio e spesso esagera un po' a mio avviso.
Ma un po' lo capisco: soffre il senso di ingiustizia 

Suso è stato per anni l' unico della nostra squadra in grado di decidere le partite e viene trattato come se invece fosse stato l' unico male. Invece era l'esatto contrario.

Per chi ama la logica è dura da accettare, pur non essendo io una vedova di Suso, la dimostrazione è stata proprio il Siviglia, si può vincere NONOSTANTE lui.

Detto ciò, nessun rimpianto, ma allo stesso tempo son contento per Susina, in fondo ho odiato tantissimi altri molto molto più di lui


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Agosto 2020)

Se Gonde va via l'anno prossimo devono sganciare 16,5 milioni netti per due allenatori sul divano (Andonio e Luciano)


----------



## sipno (22 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sipno è spesso provocatorio e spesso esagera un po' a mio avviso.
> Ma un po' lo capisco: soffre il senso di ingiustizia
> 
> Suso è stato per anni l' unico della nostra squadra in grado di decidere le partite e viene trattato come se invece fosse stato l' unico male. Invece era l'esatto contrario.
> ...



Perfetto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Agosto 2020)

Se Conte va via secondo me prendono Allegri.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Agosto 2020)

Finora non sono riuscito a scrivere per la goduria 

Comunque segnalo l'assenza di tanti filo-interisti


----------



## sipno (22 Agosto 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se Conte va via secondo me prendono Allegri.



E allegri si butta a pesce. Il prossimo scudetto è dell'inter anche se venisse allenata da un criceto.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2020)

Magari mollasse tutto Conte. Sarebbe uno spettacolo


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se Gonde va via l'anno prossimo devono sganciare 16,5 milioni netti per due allenatori sul divano (Andonio e Luciano)



Beh da quello che ha fatto capire stasera é lui che prende si dimette e se ne va...


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Magari mollasse tutto Conte. Sarebbe uno spettacolo



Direi che stasera é stato abbastanza chiaro


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2020)

In base alle dichiarazioni fatte va via al 99%


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Conte parte confusionario nell’intervista.. con banalità.. poi si accende e PALESEMENTE, parla da uomo che vuole essere esonerato. Non gli fa davvero onore.. ometto piccolo piccolo...



Per me é il contrario...si dimette


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh da quello che ha fatto capire stasera é lui che prende si dimette e se ne va...



Non credo che dimettendosi l'allenatore rinunci ai soldi del contratto.
Infatti anche Rino trattò la buonuscita (che poi "diede" al suo staff) quando è andato via.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Godiamo tutti insieme!
> 
> *


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sipno è spesso provocatorio e spesso esagera un po' a mio avviso.
> Ma un po' lo capisco: soffre il senso di ingiustizia
> 
> Suso è stato per anni l' unico della nostra squadra in grado di decidere le partite e viene trattato come se invece fosse stato l' unico male. Invece era l'esatto contrario.
> ...



Sì, addio, l'ingiustizia. A.C. Misericordia 1899.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2020)

Francamente, se ad inizio campionato dovessi vedere conte sulla panchina dell'inter sarei sorpreso. Così come non vedere invece allegri, con il quale marmotta ha già un mezzo accordo da un bel pò di tempo.


----------



## Raryof (22 Agosto 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Che ha detto?



Ha ringraziato per l'opportunità datagli.. più chiaro di così...


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Conte parte confusionario nell’intervista.. con banalità.. poi si accende e PALESEMENTE, parla da uomo che vuole essere esonerato. Non gli fa davvero onore.. ometto piccolo piccolo...



se sai a gennaio che il tuo dirigente ti sta facendo le scarpe, che cosa pensi dovrebbe fare? anzi, mi aspettavo di peggio. Ha fatto bene.


----------



## Victorss (22 Agosto 2020)

Se ti presenti in finale di una competizione europea con GAGLIARDINI titolare meriti di perdere a prescindere.


----------



## Lambro (22 Agosto 2020)

si però 24 milioni di euro sul tavolo che Conte dovrebbe lasciar lì, o ha già un contratto pronto da qualche altra parte oppure non si capisce..


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Francamente, se ad inizio campionato dovessi vedere conte sulla panchina dell'inter sarei sorpreso. Così come non vedere invece allegri, con il quale marmotta ha già un mezzo accordo da un bel pò di tempo.



Devono ancora pagare un anno a Spalletti e due a Conte (che difficilmente lascerà soldi sul tavolo, vedere Chelsea...).
Non vedo come possano permettersi un altro allenatore top.


----------



## Tsitsipas (22 Agosto 2020)

Con conte troveranno intesa per rescindere. Allegri lavora da due mesi per l'Inter. Amen
Addio conte

Oggi delusione enorme ma ce lo meritiamo. Ogni interista sa che con Gagliardini titolare è un miracolo se siamo arrivati in finale
Giocatore immondo
Ha causato due gol su 3 e ha sprecato il 3-2. Non siamo ancora pronti per vincere.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, addio, l'ingiustizia. A.C. Misericordia 1899.



Non farne come sempre una questione di massimi sistemi, semplicemente per me fino a 2 anni fa Suso era il piu forte della nostra squadra, negli altri 10 c'erano cessi davvero clamorosi.

Ripeto, di nuovo, pur non fregandome una fava di Suso, nessun rimpianto, ma è cosi.
Ad ogni modo non fregandomene appunto una fava di Suso e non essende questo l' argomento del 3d, chiudo l' OT


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Devono ancora pagare un anno a Spalletti e due a Conte (che difficilmente lascerà soldi sul tavolo, vedere Chelsea...).
> Non vedo come possano permettersi un altro allenatore top.



spalletti ha finito a giugno di quest'anno, se non sbaglio.
Conte probabilmente un'altra squadra sottomano potrebbe pure averla. Ma a prescindere, non si faranno problemi, l'inter ha un fatturato più del doppio rispetto al nostro, possono permettersi questo cambio. Ma è un discorso ormai già chiuso. Ripeto, mi meraviglierei tantissimo non vedere acciughina dalle melme. Eriksen pensi sia una richiesta di conte?


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *spalletti ha finito a giugno di quest'anno, se non sbaglio*.
> Conte probabilmente un'altra squadra sottomano potrebbe pure averla. Ma a prescindere, non si faranno problemi, l'inter ha un fatturato più del doppio rispetto al nostro, possono permettersi questo cambio. Ma è un discorso ormai già chiuso. Ripeto, mi meraviglierei tantissimo non vedere acciughina dalle melme. Eriksen pensi sia una richiesta di conte?



Ah si? Mi ero confuso allora...
Con Allegri lo scudo lo vincono al 100%.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Agosto 2020)

Mamma mia che Caporetto per sti falliti...


----------



## sette (22 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, addio, l'ingiustizia. A.C. Misericordia 1899.


----------



## sipno (22 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ah si? Mi ero confuso allora...
> Con Allegri lo scudo lo vincono al 100%.



Lo vincono al 110% con chiunque.
Allegri è uno che va dove la squadra non può perdere.
Non ha la dignità di conte


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ah si? Mi ero confuso allora...
> Con Allegri lo scudo lo vincono al 100%.



nono scusami, errore mio, fino al 2021.


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non credo che dimettendosi l'allenatore rinunci ai soldi del contratto.
> Infatti anche Rino trattò la buonuscita (che poi "diede" al suo staff) quando è andato via.



Ma Gattuso é stato esonerato...conte oggi ha detto o fanno tutto come dico io oppure prendo e saluto.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Lo vincono al 110% con chiunque.
> Allegri è uno che va dove la squadra non può perdere.
> Non ha la dignità di conte



Gattuso che lascia il Milan senza pretendere un centesimo è un uomo da discutere e sfottere di continuo, Maldini che è stato leader e capitano in 90% dei nostri successi e che ha sempre detto che avrebbe lavorato solo per il Milan e la Nazionale (nonostante i vergognosi fischi della nostra curva al suo addio) è perennemente sulla graticola, ma Conte no... lui che passa dalla Juve all'Inter con nonchalance è sicuramente uomo di grandi valori, assolutamente dignitoso.

Mi pare una visione piuttosto distorta della realtà, dovuta alle simpatie del momento.


----------



## davoreb (22 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sipno è spesso provocatorio e spesso esagera un po' a mio avviso.
> Ma un po' lo capisco: soffre il senso di ingiustizia
> 
> Suso è stato per anni l' unico della nostra squadra in grado di decidere le partite e viene trattato come se invece fosse stato l' unico male. Invece era l'esatto contrario.
> ...



Suso in un certo contesto di squadra può essere utile, infatti partiva titolare ed ha vinto una coppa europea oltre ad essere arrivato in champions nella Liga, giocava con la squadra e duettava con il terzino, quest'ultima cosa che al Milan non ha mai fatto.

Al Milan per diverse ragione era tempo di lasciare, ma alla fine ha portato 25 milioni nelle casse rossonere, non mi risultano altri giocatori del Milan venduti a quella cifra di recente, forse in fondo qualcosa valeva? Inoltre ha speso belle parole per il Milan quindi mi sembra più provocatorio e inutile continuare ad insultarlo per che cosa poi? Per i suoi limiti tecnici e fisici o perché altri continuavano a dire che era un campione quando era evidente che non lo fosse.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non farne come sempre una questione di massimi sistemi, semplicemente per me fino a 2 anni fa Suso era *il meno schifoso* della nostra squadra, negli altri 10 c'erano cessi davvero clamorosi.
> 
> Ripeto, di nuovo, pur non fregandome una fava di Suso, nessun rimpianto, ma è cosi.
> Ad ogni modo non fregandomene appunto una fava di Suso e non essende questo l' argomento del 3d, chiudo l' OT



mi sono permesso di correggere


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Le finali di champions le hanno fatte dai, non facciamo i soliti rosiconi.
> 
> Partono tra i favoriti della CL da 6/7 anni.



favoriti di chi? di chi non capisce una mazza di calcio. se in 25 anni non la vinci mai partecipando sempre non sei scarso, di più.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma perché? A me è sempre stato simpatico.
> Non ho mai tollerato l'odio nei suoi confronti.
> Ora ha vinto una finale e ha segnato in semi.
> Sono contento per lui e per la sua rivincita
> ...



perchè vieni qua e non parli d'altro solo per fare flame quando sai che tutti lo odiano e aspetti solo una risposta per fare casino. io non ti ho quotato cmq...


----------



## Goro (22 Agosto 2020)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Suso in un certo contesto di squadra può essere utile, infatti partiva titolare ed ha vinto una coppa europea oltre ad essere arrivato in champions nella Liga, giocava con la squadra e duettava con il terzino, quest'ultima cosa che al Milan non ha mai fatto.
> 
> Al Milan per diverse ragione era tempo di lasciare, ma alla fine ha portato 25 milioni nelle casse rossonere, non mi risultano altri giocatori del Milan venduti a quella cifra di recente, forse in fondo qualcosa valeva? Inoltre ha speso belle parole per il Milan quindi mi sembra più provocatorio e inutile continuare ad insultarlo per che cosa poi? Per i suoi limiti tecnici e fisici o perché altri continuavano a dire che era un campione quando era evidente che non lo fosse.



Suso al Milan è diventato un meme non per le sue qualità tecniche, ma perchè era stato ingiustamente elevato a quello che non era, leader tecnico supremo del Milan. Come dimenticare quando ha chiesto 6 milioni per il rinnovo senza aver superato i 5 gol in campionato, come dimenticare gli elogi di Giampaolo che diceva di avere un fenomeno in casa che dietro le punte avrebbe spaccato il mondo anche se aveva già fatto schifo lì, come dimenticare la sua imprescindibilità con qualunque allenatore e con il suo unico modulo su misura, come dimenticare la richiesta della società di 40 milioni per cederlo, come dimenticare i trionfanti post dello spagnolo su Instagram che puntualmente portavano una sfiga pazzesca, come dimenticare che nelle varie figuracce fatte negli ultimi anni lui era lì ma lui non aveva nessuna colpa, per non parlare dei derby, ha segnato più volte diventando uomo-derby ma in realtà non ne ha vinto nessuno qui.

Ora al Siviglia fa un ruolo onesto e dignitoso, il gregario in una buona squadra, e non un ruolo senza onore come faceva qui, il parafulmine di una società fantasma e mediocre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sipno è spesso provocatorio e spesso esagera un po' a mio avviso.
> Ma un po' lo capisco: soffre il senso di ingiustizia
> 
> Suso è stato per anni l' unico della nostra squadra in grado di decidere le partite e viene trattato come se invece fosse stato l' unico male. Invece era l'esatto contrario.
> ...



certo che si può vincere nonostante lui, non gli passi mai il pallone e gli avversari hanno gagliardini parti alla pari.


----------



## Molenko (22 Agosto 2020)

.


----------



## Molenko (22 Agosto 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sugo campione
> Che bello vedere quei cani di Gonde e Sbarella sbroccare completamente



Hai centrato il termine per Barella: cane. E' uno di quei chihuahua rabbiosi, con la bava alla bocca, che verrebbero rimbalzati da chiunque. 
Spero si trovi una sua foto in lacrime, la metto come avatar. Giocatore che odio letteralmente, l'unico dell'Inter.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Agosto 2020)

Volevano vincere, volevano vincere, ma l'hanno presa nel culooooo. È sempre una goduria vedere piangere i cartonati e quel parrucchino/pagliaccio che si ritrovano in panchina.


----------



## sacchino (22 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie alla vittoria per 3-2 contro l'Inter, il Siviglia ha vinto l'Europa League 2019/2020. Incredibile il palmares degli spagnoli nella competizione, 6 vittorie su 6 finali, in 10 anni.
> 
> Per l'Inter, zero titoli.


Grazie al c..o che hanno vinto giocavano contro nessuno.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Agosto 2020)

Che tristezza ormai ai tifosi del Milan rimane solo il gufo.. e pensare che anni fa queste le lasciavamo agli interisti e juventini. Noi non avevamo bisogno di certe cose...


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sipno è spesso provocatorio e spesso esagera un po' a mio avviso.
> Ma un po' lo capisco: soffre il senso di ingiustizia
> 
> Suso è stato per anni l' unico della nostra squadra in grado di decidere le partite e viene trattato come se invece fosse stato l' unico male. Invece era l'esatto contrario.
> ...



Ma certo che si può vincere comunque pure con Suso.
Il Sevilla e una squadra normale.
Giocava a sinistra, a destra e in mezzo. Quando non trovava sbocchi da un lato ci provava dal altro.

Noi invece cosa facevamo?
Tutte le palle su Suso e che se la sbrighi.
Non avevamo altra scelta. Ma non perché Suso e un accentratore di gioco (come ho letto migliaia di volte) ma perché li altri erano troppo scarsi tecnicamente per potere fare la differenza.
E quindi si, eravamo prevedibili, lenti e tutto quello che volete. Ma non per Suso. Per colpa di altri giocatori ancora più scarsi.

Ora sia chiaro che non lo sto rimpiangendo perché non possiamo giocare cin più giocatori statici e abbiamo già Ibra in squadra che e imprescindibile.
Però se lo avessimo ceduto prima del arrivo di Ibra, saremo arrivati dalla parte destra della classifica.


----------



## unbreakable (22 Agosto 2020)

Quando le partite contano devo ammettere che handanovic lascia molte perplessità..in inter juve fece una prestazione ridicola..ieri sera uguale..poi nel terzo gol tutti freezati..a guardare il difensore a fare la rovesciata..difensore che a dirla tutta poteva anche essere espulso..
Per ieri sera si è goduto..ma l inter non è di certo stata aiutata dall'arbitro..in quest annata si sono visti rigori per ogni tocco di mano..ieri sera no..
Detto questo non si può non proporre calcio in finale ma in ogni partita europea..alla fine Siviglia e lopeyegui hanno proposto delle buone trame ed avevano il pallino in mano della manovra..poi corrono e giocano in maniera spigolosa..ma va bene così..con le buone maniere non si vince..ricordiamo che il tanto criticato loptegui stasera ha vinto contro l osannato conde (pellegatti docet) ed ha vinto monkey super criticato ma quante coppe ha vinto..
Hanno vinto pure i super ripudiati dall italia i vasquez suso ocampos..tutta gente che ci faceva storcere il naso..
Non hanno vinto i godin i lukaku i lautaro o gli Ericksen o il super apprezzato marmotta..
Questa è la realtà..sevilla 6..italia zero..


----------



## Molenko (22 Agosto 2020)

Comunque si è parlato poco della partita che ha fatto Kounde. Ragazzino veramente fortissimo, ha annullato Lautaro senza grossi problemi.


----------



## RojoNero (22 Agosto 2020)

mi dicono golassoooooo di Lukaku


----------



## diavolo (22 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma certo che si può vincere comunque pure con Suso.
> Il Sevilla e una squadra normale.
> Giocava a sinistra, a destra e in mezzo. Quando non trovava sbocchi da un lato ci provava dal altro.
> 
> ...



Lo stesso vale per Menez.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie alla vittoria per 3-2 contro l'Inter, il Siviglia ha vinto l'Europa League 2019/2020. Incredibile il palmares degli spagnoli nella competizione, 6 vittorie su 6 finali, in 10 anni.
> 
> Per l'Inter, zero titoli.


 vittoria meritata.

L'Inter ieri nel secondo tempo e scomparsa, merito soprattutto del pressing ultraoffensivo del Siviglia, mai un rilancio lungo a superare la prima pressione, mai un attacco con pochi passaggi, mille tocchetti inutili orizzontali, il Siviglia ha vinto meritatamente e questo anche se ha giocato in10 con Suso.


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Lo stesso vale per Menez.



Esatto.


----------

